# Car breakers in the north?



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Afternoon all,

A friend of mine needs a back bumper for a 2006 peugeot 206 HDI sport (black) the only breakers I know of is Traynors in Armagh. I have rang around a couple of other breakers which came up in yell.com but they have nothing. Does anyone else have anywhere they could point me to try?

Cheers
Clarke


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

would have thought if Traynors dont have it no-one will. 2006, delaer?


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Traynors would probably be the best. Cant think of many in the Armagh area, and dont know of any specialising in Peugeot, but there's a few good ones near me - 

Cochranes, Annadorn, Downpatrick
B&C McKeown, Downpatrick
Craigs, Downpatrick
Pentlands, Crossgar, Downpatrick
Ciaran Russells, Downpatrick


----------



## CADDY.D (Sep 23, 2008)

A couple of places to try would be..

PPP salvage...they break a lot of the french stuff,or

asnu bumpers.they refurb bumpers and sell them at a fraction of the new price.You can check availability with both of these on line.A rear bumper should be easy found though.
I wonder does Charlie from Cams garage have anything.I think they used to be a peugeot dealer and i remember a few bumpers lying about when i was last there for octobers meet.
Happy hunting.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yea Clarke can it be repaired as I know a guy who lives beside me who could fix it. He did the mondeo for me and is very good indeed


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

CADDY.D said:


> A couple of places to try would be..
> 
> PPP salvage...they break a lot of the french stuff,or
> 
> ...


Cheers just picked up one from asnu bumpers outside portadown beside Allen's Honda. £40 and it just needs sprayed  As a very rough figure does anyone know how much to respray a back bumper?



Ronnie said:


> Yea Clarke can it be repaired as I know a guy who lives beside me who could fix it. He did the mondeo for me and is very good indeed


Ta Ronnie but just picked one up, wonder how much your man down from you would spray it for, do you have his number?

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I did but gave the cards all away. just drop in and have a chat with him he's not too hard to pay.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> I did but gave the cards all away. just drop in and have a chat with him he's not too hard to pay.


Do well, i'll call up with him on Sat morning.


----------

